# Snow Plow with truck attachments



## StotheP (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

My father in law passed away recently and he owned this plow. Someone wants to buy it, but I cannot figure out what its worth, hoping for some help. Its 7' x 2', and it has a motor to move the plow up and down. No name anywhere on the plow. Any help is appreciated. Pictures are here:


http://imgur.com/TIU8x


Thanks.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like an older speedcast or maybe a meyers, filter on the pictures make it hard to see... Blade looks to be in decent shape.

I wouldn't buy something like that for >$500. I'd start advertising around $800 for the whole setup. Maybe someone on here has a better idea.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a Meyer or Fisher. Need more pics of the pump assm.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

All the pics in the world won't show a pump Assm...
It's a "strap" lift.

Any offer over $250.
Jmo

A old snowbear?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah, its a winch operated snowbear. manual angle. a really light duty plow. homeowner use only and in a region that sees little snow. if i was selling it, i'd be happy with $300, but would take $200. i don't know what they sell for new.


----------

